# Impatient Demanding Horse



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

Ignore her antics when you're riding, if you are outside the fence; she obviously feels good enough to be herd bound. If you can, perhaps try stalling and giving her some hay when you ride, then she is preoccupied and won't be able to 'see' what you're doing. You probably can't do much other than that to keep her from going goofy when she is loose in the pasture, and she wants her herd mates back. 

It has nothing to do with jealousy, really...she is the dominant mare, so that is why she acts the way she does when others are 'put before her'...ignore it...have a crop or rope to use on her to make her back off, and don't let her in to your personal circle with the other horses until she is calm and relaxed about the situation. 

I would say what this gal just needs to spend alot of time at a patience pole, so she can relearn that "she" doesn't govern every second you are out there. Don't put her up, or feed her until she is standing, calmly and attentively. You can start out with super short sessions, in that you tie her, and wait for her to be calm for just a second or two, untie, go for a short walk, and back to the tie. I prefer, however, to take them in, tie em up, and go about my business; cleaning stalls, preparing feed, etc...I don't yell at them or otherwise physically reprimand...I just ignore their antics and won't go to them until they are standing quietly. Then I calmly untie and take them to where their meal is, ride, or groom and do groundwork, etc. I like to do this several times in a day to reshape the impatient behavior.


----------



## Ladytrails (Jul 28, 2010)

Love Mom's reference to the "patience pole"! I agree with her advice. The other thing I do with my dominant mares is that they are not allowed to boss at one another when I'm around. I make them back up and get out of my bubble and get out of range of each other. As an old horseman said, "They may start it but I'll finish it!"


----------



## justicefmly (Jan 10, 2011)

Thanks for the comments. I know she is doing most of this behavior due to her being lead mare, I will def. try what you guys suggested. Also, can the pawing be a habit now because she has done it so long? She also has gotten worse since gettin the new horse which is a gelding, I watch her reactions and it seems in some cases he may be challenging her for the lead but will run when she comes at him pinning her ears back & my other mare is 28 and completely gives in to any other horse, no fight in her she just runs away.


----------



## TamaraB (Nov 17, 2010)

Your situation sounds exactly the same as mine!! My almost 4 year old quarter horse is the boss of everyone. She acts "jealous" if either of the other two get any attention. I have a new gelding that hasn't really tried to challenge her but it is hard to even catch him at times because she comes at him and scares him off from me. Then she stands there like put the halter on me. I bring the carrot stick out with me when I catch him now to keep her off of us and safe. 
Just thought I would share that we have the same problem here and I am interested in hearing other peoples view on these behaviors!


----------



## CanyonCowboy (Apr 30, 2010)

It also sounds like you are trying to feed at the same time every day, and she is impatient when you aren't there right at the moment she thinks you should be. I would vary the feeding times quite a bit so she doesn't get into a habit.


----------



## justicefmly (Jan 10, 2011)

Sounds like these gals were cut from the same cloth! I don't think the previous owner did anything about the behavior. The good about her is she is soooo loving, loves ppl, lil nosy.. shes like the sour patch kid first shes sour then shes sweet. lol If I find any techniques that work I will be sure to share w/ya. Thanx for sharing & good luck to you



TamaraB said:


> Your situation sounds exactly the same as mine!! My almost 4 year old quarter horse is the boss of everyone. She acts "jealous" if either of the other two get any attention. I have a new gelding that hasn't really tried to challenge her but it is hard to even catch him at times because she comes at him and scares him off from me. Then she stands there like put the halter on me. I bring the carrot stick out with me when I catch him now to keep her off of us and safe.
> Just thought I would share that we have the same problem here and I am interested in hearing other peoples view on these behaviors!


----------



## justicefmly (Jan 10, 2011)

Hey canyon thanks for the input, I do try to feed at the same time each day well actually I have to w/ my schedule..I leave work & usually have enough time to get their grain & hay together right before it gets dark, which makes it easier. The weekends its a lil easier cuz I can vary the times but still she paws the whole time.



CanyonCowboy said:


> It also sounds like you are trying to feed at the same time every day, and she is impatient when you aren't there right at the moment she thinks you should be. I would vary the feeding times quite a bit so she doesn't get into a habit.


----------



## TamaraB (Nov 17, 2010)

She is the same way!!! She is all up in everyones buisness all the time! Loves attention and is like me me me when we are out there giving pets. You can see her in the picture. My mom was visiting and was out with the camera and she was putting her face in the way, take a pic of me!!! We were putting out round bales the other day and she stood right in front of the truck and wouldnt move. Then I guess she smelled the exhaust and stood there with her lip up. I love her to death, but she is very demanding for sure!


----------



## justicefmly (Jan 10, 2011)

Thats funny u mentioned the truck, made me think of something else. Kya (the brat) stood in front of my sons truck when he was trying to move the empty horse trailer out of the field, when she moved away she threw her head and kicked at his truck, luckily missing it..The place she came from took her somewhere every weekend prior to her injury, I've had her since Sept. 09 and she hasn't been anywhere but in that pasture. She loves to go in the trailer even w/ out being asked & she flips out when my hubby brings his enclosed in and out I guess thinking other horses are coming and going? :lol:


----------



## TamaraB (Nov 17, 2010)

Silly girl! She wants more horses to boss around. My mare likes to tell my cats what to do too. I know I am joking about it, but i have been really strict with her because she needs to know i am the boss of her. She can rule all the animals but not us!


----------



## justicefmly (Jan 10, 2011)

haha yea I know & she tends to think she owns everything coming In & out of there.


----------



## TamaraB (Nov 17, 2010)

Yeah so does April. My son was born three days after her and he owns everything in the house! I got nothin! lol


----------



## TheLovedOne (Jan 26, 2011)

I've socialized quite a few horses and yes they can act the way you describe. I agree that you should carry a stick and not let them near you if they act crazy - bucking, charging etc. I find that actually approaching them after I feed and giving them a little rub and hug on the neck really helps - it's like mama horse feeding her foal. That's what I do and usually the behavoir stops completely. I'm not into tying horses up like that 'cause I wonder what they're really learning about me or anything at all.


----------



## justicefmly (Jan 10, 2011)

Thanks for the reply, Her behavior w/ the bucking, pawing, throwing her head etc. isn't usually directed at me, Its towards the other horses or while she is just in the field standing for her food.

She behaved this way towards me when I first got her but I started carrying a whip & she stopped. I have had only 2 other episodes w/ her since I got the new horse that I actually felt unsafe and they were due to her gettin upset because the new horse was trying to go past her to get to the other horses food while Kya was eating. Due to both of them pushing my 28 yr. (Galaxy) old around I put her way down the fence line when feeding her and he (Doc) would try to past Kya to go run off Galaxy & she would just flip so I felt I was gonna get caught in the crossfires because she constantly kicks out when upset. 

I have now moved Galaxy closer to the others & made it where neither of the other horses have to go behind Kya while shes eating. I also stood guard over Galaxy w/ a whip a few times to keep the others away and now they don't try to push her off her food. 

Kya is fine after she gets what she wants which tells me she thinks its her way or no way, & this is what I need to change. I have control over her & she does listen to me but she is very BOSSY with the other horses & will not even give them a millimeter before she flips out. 



TheLovedOne said:


> I've socialized quite a few horses and yes they can act the way you describe. I agree that you should carry a stick and not let them near you if they act crazy - bucking, charging etc. I find that actually approaching them after I feed and giving them a little rub and hug on the neck really helps - it's like mama horse feeding her foal. That's what I do and usually the behavoir stops completely. I'm not into tying horses up like that 'cause I wonder what they're really learning about me or anything at all.


----------



## candandy49 (Jan 16, 2011)

What a horse learns and guaranteed they do learn from being tied and left for a reasonable amount of time, as in the patience pole and from my generation called "Soap Opera" training is very effective in teaching the *impatient and demanding* horse the desired element of *patience*. The term "Soap Opera" training stems from my generation of the olden days of dedicated daytime continuating series of programs geared to those fans of said daytime programing and when only one income families could survive in days of yore. 

The most important thing to keep in mind when having a horse tied to a patience pole or in "soap opera" training is to never leave with out being able to observe and watch the horse closely and have a *very sharp rope cutting knife* handy just in case the horse gets into trouble. This is another technique I have used and never had to use an emergency release of the horse.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

For all you folks who have horses that kick down the stall, bang on the gate, etc at feeding time, there is a simple cure. As you approach the horse, the moment the banging starts, turn your back and slowly walk away about 20 feet. Keep your back to the horse and don't look at it. Now, stand there until the banging quits and it will because now the horse is confused. Banging always brought food. That is why the horse gets seemingly impatient. But now the food has walked away. When the banging stops, turn and slowly walk toward the horse again. It may start banging again so again turn and walk away. The horse, in it's confusion will start moving around in the stall or paddock. That's ok, it's not banging. That is the time to offer food. You must be consistent in this. The horse may try it again the next day but it will be more half-hearted. Even if only one bang or paw on the floor, walk away. You are retraining the horse's thinking that pawing or banging no longer works.


----------

